# Ideal conditions for C. aponogetifolia?



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have two small C. aponogetifolia plants that I want to turn into giants and get them to multiply. My water is PH7.3, 10dgh, 5Kh. I understand that it likes harder water and higher PH. How would you amend my water to get the best growth? I'm using Seachem Onyx as substrate which has some buffering capacity. Is CO2 necessary?

I've had bad luck with C. usteriana and I don't want to repeat that with the aponogetifolia.

Thanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Your water parameters seem like a pretty good start. I have some in my tank too that's been growing, but oh so slowly. I recently added some crushed coral to the canister filter in hopes of boosting its growth.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

AaronT said:


> I recently added some crushed coral to the canister filter in hopes of boosting its growth.


That's a good idea. I added some to the substrate to see if it would help.

It's supposed to grow like a weed. I wonder what the trick is.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

JRJ said:


> It's supposed to grow like a weed. I wonder what the trick is.


I forgot to mention before. C. aponogetifolia is found in fast flowing rivers in the wild. Try aiming a powerhead directly at it.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hard water, high light, heavy feeding - organic matter under the substrate works for me.

I hae both species doing very well under these conditions.

LOTS of iron.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

rs79,

Thanks for the reply.

-Russ


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Russ,

aponogetifolia is a tough plant - it's much harder to kill than just about any other crypt... 

Even under optimal conditions it doesn't grow really fast (like Echinodorus, etc.). The most important factor for good growth (and propagation) is to have an old, large plant. Small plants take a while to establish themselves - just have patience!

Heavy light, CO2, moderate fertilization, and even a little current do help to speed things up but none of this is actually needed. Long ago I had one completely filling up a 54L tank with little light, no fertilization, coarse quartz sand, no current, and water parameters close to yours; it took years to grow to full size though. Adding some crushed limestone/dolomite to the substrate is a good idea though.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

One Trick that works well with APO (that for all I know works well with other crypts) is when the plant is good and healthy, cut the thing off from the rhizome. I planted it and it grew (soe may advocate floating it until it gets roots). The old rootstock sent up 5 new plants - that did not grow quickly, the old cut off plant with no roots did grow quickly.

When we got a few hundred plants from Morco a decade or so ago they all came this way - he'd simply cut them off from the rootstock and ship them over. They were floated to get roots, then sold.


----------

